# '39 Schwinn DX



## Tim the Skid (Aug 19, 2015)

I drove 511 miles today from Tacoma,WA to Kuna,Idaho to purchase this bike from my buddy Ozark Flyer. I feel fortunate to be the new caretaker of this great bike. The ND 2 speed shifts flawlessly and it rides smooth as silk. Love it. Thanks Dan!


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 19, 2015)

That's badass!


----------



## Dave K (Aug 19, 2015)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 19, 2015)

That was well worth the trip!. I was wondering if Dan was going to keep that one. I'm thinking that was the oldest and coolest in his collection. Glad to see it go to a good caretaker.


----------



## larock65 (Aug 19, 2015)

Great bike! Well worth the drive!


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 20, 2015)

Dibs...grips if you part it


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 20, 2015)

dibs...grips if you part it


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 20, 2015)

That thing is beautiful. Congrads , well worth the drive you made.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2015)

I like the '39 DX because it was the first year for this model and has the built in drop stand ears. I had a '39 complete bike and a frame and both had the forkstop tube. Just curious if the serial starts with "B"? You will see some references that say this feature is unique to the '41 Super Deluxe. Obviously this isn't true as the '41 B607 I have also has the fork stop. Great bike-enjoy! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 20, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I like the '39 DX because it was the first year for this model and has the built in drop stand ears. I had a '39 complete bike and a frame and both had the forkstop tube. Just curious if the serial starts with "B"? You will see some references that say this feature is unique to the '41 Super Deluxe. Obviously this isn't true as the '41 B607 I have also has the fork stop. Great bike-enjoy! V/r Shawn




So all 39 dx have the built in dropstand ears? Is the straight down tube a 39 thing also?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 20, 2015)

That's correct Jason. Damn I like that bike!


----------



## TheDXjedi (Aug 20, 2015)

Tim the Skid said:


> I drove 511 miles today from Tacoma,WA to Kuna,Idaho to purchase this bike from my buddy Ozark Flyer. I feel fortunate to be the new caretaker of this great bike. The ND 2 speed shifts flawlessly and it rides smooth as silk. Love it. Thanks Dan!




great bike


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 20, 2015)

Jarod24 said:


> So all 39 dx have the built in dropstand ears? Is the straight down tube a 39 thing also?




Yes, and yes. Both unique to 39.   I'm pleased its in good hands.  Glad we got to take a short ride while you were here,Tim.


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 23, 2015)

this is rad! great pickup! i bought a bike from him too, dan is great  he sure had some awesome bikes!


----------

